# Frage OOP



## Klemens3233111 (5. Mai 2021)

Arbeitsauftrag:
Entwerfen Sie eine Klasse Konto mit den Attributen Kontonummer, Kontostand und Kontoinhaber und den damit verbundenen get- und set-Methoden.
Es sollen zwei Konstruktoren implementiert werden:
1. ohne Parameterliste
2. mit Übergabeparametern zur Belegung der oben aufgeführten Attribute


----------



## kneitzel (5. Mai 2021)

Ja, und wo ist das Problem? Du weisst wie eine Klasse in Java geschrieben wird? Und was Attribute einer Klasse sind (Instanzvariable wäre da ggf. ein Suchbegriff).
get/set Methoden sind dann die üblichen Getter / Setter - da wird sich auch über Google einiges finden
Konstruktoren ist auch ein Thema, das man findet. Bei mehreren Methoden /Konstruktoren mit unterschiedlichen Konstruktoren wäre ein Stichwort Polymorphie.


----------



## temi (6. Mai 2021)

Wo ist die angekündigte Frage?

Die Aufgabe ist sehr einfach, wenn du als Anfänger damit Probleme hast, dann solltest du uns deine Fragen mitteilen. Dann kann dir sicher geholfen werden.

Generell kannst du aber einfach lesen und genau das tun, was dort steht, z. B.


Klemens3233111 hat gesagt.:


> Entwerfen Sie eine Klasse Konto


ergibt diesen Code:

```
class Konto {
    
}
```


----------



## Klemens3233111 (11. Mai 2021)

Ich würde so anfagen


```
public class Bankkonto {
  public String Kontoinhaber;
  parse double Kontostand;
  public int Kontonummer;
  
  public Uebungsaufgabe (){
    Kontoinhaber = "Name";
    Kontostand = 0 ;
    Kontonummer = 0;
  }
```
Aber ich weiß nicht, wie ich jetzt weitermachen soll.


----------



## kneitzel (11. Mai 2021)

Den ersten Schritt hat Dir @temi doch schon gegeben. Ansonsten hast du viele Dinge von mir vorgesetzt bekommen, nach denen Du suchen könntest....

Wobei hier dann der erste Schritt ggf. eine Java Einführung am besten wäre....


----------



## temi (11. Mai 2021)

Klassennamen sollten mit einem Großbuchstaben beginnen, Variablen- und Methodennamen mit einem Kleinbuchstaben.

Ich würde mich strikt an die Aufgabe halten: Die Klasse heißt demnach "Konto" und nicht "Bankkonto".

Der Konstruktor heißt so wie die Klasse. Der erste Konstruktor setzt die Instanzvariablen (Attribute) auf Standardwerte (die nicht näher ausgeführt sind), der zweite auf die in den Parametern angegebenen Werte. Aber das steht eigentlich alles schon oben.


----------



## kneitzel (11. Mai 2021)

Ach, ich liebe es, wenn ein Beitrag noch editiert wird, wenn schon erste Antworten gekommen sind


----------



## mihe7 (13. Mai 2021)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Ach, ich liebe es, wenn ein Beitrag noch editiert wird, wenn schon erste Antworten gekommen sind


Da siehst Du mal, wie es mir immer geht. Da tippt man stundenlang vor sich hin und dann kommt, eine Millisekunde bevor man auf Antwort erstellen drückt, so ein @kneitzel daher und schickt seinen Post ab.


----------



## kneitzel (13. Mai 2021)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Da siehst Du mal, wie es mir immer geht. Da tippt man stundenlang vor sich hin und dann kommt, eine Millisekunde bevor man auf Antwort erstellen drückt, so ein @kneitzel daher und schickt seinen Post ab.


Ja, aber sieh das mal aus meiner Sicht: ich schreibe eine Antwort und muss ich mit dem abschicken so lange warten bis ich spüre, dass du auch gerade kurz vorm absenden bist ...

Vor allem kann ich ja in der Wartezeit nichts anderes machen als warten um den richtigen Moment nicht zu verpassen.


----------

